# Just starting Out On Long Island



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

hey guys, just getting my sole prop. business under way. I know I am certainly a little late already, but i figure better late than ever. Considering 2 trucks. An 86 GMC K25 with a 350 and auto. Guy rebuilt brake lines, has decent amount of surface rust, but frame looks good. The other is a Ford 94 F350 SRW with 5.0 liter and rebuilt auto tranny. Ford is running a western setup and the GMC is running a meyers i believe. I plan to plow residential streets for my township, so limited backing up. Any reco between these two setups or should i be looking for something else? Thanks alot for any advice for the guy just starting out.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Its hard not to take the truck that is 10 years newer but a picture tells a thousand words. Where are you on the island?


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

alldayrj;1525787 said:


> Its hard not to take the truck that is 10 years newer but a picture tells a thousand words. Where are you on the island?


Agreed. And everyone here is going to tell you to take the ford since it has a western.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in Brookhaven township. The Ford is looking like the better deal. Actually has a 350 which is much better. Was an old Huntington Town truck. Body is rough with dents and dings, but looks like minimal rust. Why is Western a better setup. How about Fisher. Are there any setups to aviod
:redbounce


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Town trucks are generally better maintained than joe shmos plowing


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You mean the 5.8L 351 right?

Pretty much every brand is better than a Meyers, esp the older ones. But when it comes to these things dealer support is still more important. The two closest Meyers dealers to you are all the way over in Huntington and Farmingdale, where you have a Western dealer pretty close in Bohemia.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

yea 5.8. plan to look at truck tom.am if not sold. As far as plow setup. Aside from making sure it is operational, what else do you need to look for to make sure it is ready for action. And as far as truck, aside from tranny and front end wear, anything else i should be on lookout for.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Obviously frame rust, fittings, body mounts. Basically anything in the structural integrity category lol.

So many guys treat their plow trucks like absolute $h!t and hope to find a newbie to dump it on.

When your testing the plow...give it a few good hard slams on the pavement, just to make sure that it won't fall apart from just a little abuse. Work it harder than you would want to.


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Take a look under the drivers seat for rust on the ford. You will want to invest in timbrens or heavier springs for the front end. What is the amount you are looking to spend for a plow truck?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I know a good 90's chevy with plow and stainless sander for 6k in bay shore


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Looked at the Ford this am. Turns out it was crap. Driver floor rotted away and brake lines looked like they were about to rust away the next time you stepped on them. Worst of all, tranny shifted real hard. The guy claimed it was a "shift kit!!". I call it, the tranny was about to explode. Too bad, b/c the western plow setup worked real nice and was very solid. He was asking $3500. Is it even realistic to find a plowtruck on this budget? I am not expecting something good looking, all i want is good mecahnical shape.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Used vehicle prices are absolutely out of control these days. And the OBS trucks are nearly untouchable for a good price.

However, last week I bought a female one owner 2003 Honda Civic in near mint shape with 110K miles for $4000. 4 new tires, brakes, timing belt and w/pump just done, and 2k miles left on the last oil change. Wives friends car. 

I sold my 1994 Camry with 180k miles for $1200 that morning. It was a good running car, but fugly.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

At this time of year, if you want a truck with a plow already on it then your most likely gonna pay more than it's worth. If money is an issue then you are better off waiting til the spring time when different ones are looking to unload used equipment quick. 

It's just the way it is.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

CAT 245ME;1526479 said:


> At this time of year, if you want a truck with a plow already on it then your most likely gonna pay more than it's worth. If money is an issue then you are better off waiting til the spring time when different ones are looking to unload used equipment quick.
> 
> It's just the way it is.


Agreed. This time of year there are a lot of guys like you that are scrambling to get a truck right before it snows so prices go back up.

It's like buying anything, prices are at their best when no one wants them. I'll keep an eye out for you too.

Is $3500 w/ plow your absolute max?


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Look for a dodge. For some reason they go for cheap.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

If you wanna job as a sub out in nassau and western suffolk shoot me a PM still need a couple more guys


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

hey guys, thanks so much. Believe it or not, i have been looking since the summer, but I guess I just can't find exactly what I am looking for. I could go a little higher than $3500 if I had to. I know at this point I am running out of time and if I don't find something soon I will have to wait till next year. In that case, hopefully I can sub for someone this year. I feel like i still have a few more weeks, If u guys hear of anything decent let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any real specif criteria you have? Like....(NO DODGE!) ? LOL


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm open to anything 3/4 ton or bigger. Needs to be a pickup and prefer reg. cab. Definitely no big block (can u say 4.XX/gal). Prefer gas, but would consider diesel, but I know that is unlikely in my price range. I can't believe the number of people who try to sell half ton pickups and claim they are the perfect plow truck!. I would vene consider....... A DODGE. Haha


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Your telling me lol.

I'm getting 11mpg with my Explorer hahah.

I just looked on craigslist for the island and didn't find anything i liked either.


----------



## vinnys (Mar 9, 2007)

Got a buddy with a 98? Dodge 3/4 with Western plow. Looking for 5K. Lives in Mattituck.


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

Quick Question. I live in Bay Shore and own a landscaping business and we do commercial snow plowing and snow removal ect. Curious as to what your doing besides plowing when you say your sole proprietors business. Are you just doing snow? To plow the roads for town of islip you do not need any form of license, just the necessary insurance, but I am not positive in brookhaven town. Just a thought figured if you were considering other work I have seen a few dump trucks with plow set ups for sale. Also if you are doing mainly roads then why not consider a dodge? Any tranny can blow, I personally drive and 02 cummins and when needed have plowed for days on end doing commercial and industrial centers. Only reason I ask is because I have seen a few decent dodges for sale. Send me your cell if you want I just got a bunch of pictures on a 2001 dodge 2500 with plow. Let me know , just trying to help out a fellow long islander.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

TCLandscaping;1526718 said:


> Quick Question. I live in Bay Shore and own a landscaping business and we do commercial snow plowing and snow removal ect. Curious as to what your doing besides plowing when you say your sole proprietors business. Are you just doing snow? To plow the roads for town of islip you do not need any form of license, just the necessary insurance, but I am not positive in brookhaven town. Just a thought figured if you were considering other work I have seen a few dump trucks with plow set ups for sale. Also if you are doing mainly roads then why not consider a dodge? Any tranny can blow, I personally drive and 02 cummins and when needed have plowed for days on end doing commercial and industrial centers. Only reason I ask is because I have seen a few decent dodges for sale. Send me your cell if you want I just got a bunch of pictures on a 2001 dodge 2500 with plow. Let me know , just trying to help out a fellow long islander.


I have other full time employment which has a flexibe schedule which basically allows me to work my schedule around any potential snowstorm. So this would only be a side business for me. I did give some thought to a dumptruck. But the fact of the matter is that it would be too much truck for my needs. On top of the fact hat it needs to be parked ifo my house year round. Same requirement in Brookhaven as Islip. And yes, I am open to Dodge and would love to see a pic of the dodge... just not sure how to PM someone on this site??


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

You need to have 10 post then you can pm


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

This one is in bay shore. Fisher plow i think. Wants 6 with the sander. Can't remember what he said without it. I believe its late 90s and a gasser. Let me know if you want his number


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

alldayrj;1527540 said:


> This one is in bay shore. Fisher plow i think. Wants 6 with the sander. Can't remember what he said without it. I believe its late 90s and a gasser. Let me know if you want his number


Pretty clean looking.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea he said he beefed up the rear 2500 leafs to hold the weight too


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Good price on that chevy if it comes with the Fisher and the frame is still good. Check the frame at the front spring hangers, especially the drivers side by the gas tank. It has Fisher mounts so you will be getting a good blade. IMO the plow and sander are worth over $4 alone if not more.


----------



## jasonz (Nov 5, 2010)

My email is [email protected] if you are interested in subbing.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

alldayrj;1527540 said:


> This one is in bay shore. Fisher plow i think. Wants 6 with the sander. Can't remember what he said without it. I believe its late 90s and a gasser. Let me know if you want his number


Sounds interesting, looks good, can you e-mail his # to me at [email protected]?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Is the sander for sale?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Yea he wants 2k for it. I think its an airflo with a gas motor


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Logo looks right and I don't even know anything lol


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I called and left a message to see if he still has it. I'll let you know if he calls me back


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Sander he wants 2500. 4500 for the truck and plow. 6 for both. Both just serviced. Pm me if you want his #. I'll email you porabjr


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Any luck yet??


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Triton2286;1535611 said:


> Any luck yet??


Still no luck!!!! Looked at couple more trucks and either too far out of my budget or junk. I guess you could say my budget is too low. But it is what it is. I did see a 91 GMC on e-bay over in Huntington which looked really promising, but somebody snatched it up by the time I called. I suspect someone got a great buy. To make matters worse, I'm having trouble even finding something driving for someone reasonably close to my house. I keep looking, and hoping.... The only saving grace is no snow yet, but i'm sure that is not making the rest of the guys on the forum too happy!!!! Let me know if you guys know of anything and thanks again.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

This would be worth a look I think.
http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/3473206319.html


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Triton2286;1537159 said:


> This would be worth a look I think.
> http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/3473206319.html


RUN!! RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN!!!! That truck was on CL last winter also, same guy still trying to unload it. That truck is a total nightmare of swapped junkyard parts, combined with a rotted Boss that needs a complete overhaul (not just a line as stated). There are some decent deals still out there, but they will disappear quickly now that the weather folks are talking snow. With a budget of 3500-4k you should be able to find something usable, but don't set your expectations too high, especially if it's already lived life as a plow truck. Also, just an FYI, the past few years TOB has been very slow to pay subs, so if your looking to make the leap and would like to have some $$ to show for it without having to wait months, hook up with someone to sub for commercial work. Best of luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

I actually had seen this truck quite awhile ago in a number of different variations so I was really suspicious and decided to pass it up. I was considering a 96 Ford and a 96 Dodge, but both sold before my indecisive [email protected]# could make up my mind. I felt both were a little overpriced, but I guess that is not surprising given how late in the season it is. I did end up finding sub. work for a guy who plows for TOB very close to my house, so at least I have something set up for winter. I did hear that about town paying 60 and sometimes 90days after storm. I will keep looking for a truck, so if anyone sees anything out there. Let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## TCLandscaping (Jan 27, 2012)

*Take a hard look at this truck*

http://longisland.craigslist.org/cto/3500715906.html

Youre gonna be hard pressed to find a much better truck in your price range. I know from experience and started out with nothing as well. Be prepared to maybe, maybe make back your initial investement from plowing this year, plowing is by no means a get rich quick operation. Id take a hard look at this truck and make the guy an offer, the worst he can say is no. I am on the fence about going as well. If it comes down to it try and borrow some money from mom or dad. There are a bunch of threads on plowsite or you can google the forums to check what to look for. Just trying to help out a new guy. once you get your equipment in order you can start putting some money in the bank ( in theory). Ill keep my eyes peeled and good luck, Possible snow on saturday 1-3 inches so step on it!!!


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

LOL, this was one of the trucks i was looking at. Kept trying to meet the guy. He wanted to trailer it to me (suspicious). He told me all the work he did and it sounded really good, but also told me the steering wheel was "off" and needed an alignment so I planned to take it for a good test drive wondering about front end issues. The other strange thing was he just reg it 10/12 and was getting rid of it b/c he wasdn't really a "ford guy". Bottom line, when i tried to meet the guy he told me he sold it for $3000 b/c he really needed money. Either someone got a great deal, or a piece of junk. Ahhh, the beauty of CL.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

The chevy i sent you was no good?


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Chevy looked real good, but the guy didn't want to separate sander which made it too far out of my budget. Especially since needed brake lines and was undrivable as-is. So... the hunt continues.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh damn i thought he did. Did the sander run?


----------



## porabjr (Nov 21, 2012)

Never got that far, decided not to waste his time or mine when I knew I couldn't afford it.


----------

